# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Folik opinie

## natii

Folik,
bezpieczny, skuteczny ?? ktoś stosował można mu zaufać ??skutecznie zapobiega wadom wrodzonym cewy nerwowej ??

----------


## ania_inofolic

Kwas foliowy to jeden z najbardziej bezpiecznych składników, jakie może przyjmować kobieta w trakcie przygotowań do ciąży. Wg WHO zalecana dawka to 0,4 mg na dobę. Niestety, nie możemy dostarczyć go wraz z pożywieniem. Większość folianów ginie podczas obróbki termicznej, a pozostałe są słabo wchłaniane przez organizm. Dlatego tak ważna jest odpowiednia suplementacja.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kwas foliowy masz również w składach witaminowych 
po za tym jego brak powoduje 
zahamowanie wzrostu i odbudowy komórek w organizmie
mała ilość czerwonych ciałek we krwi, tzw. anemia megaloblastyczna (makrocytowa)
uczucie przemęczenia i kłopoty z koncentracją
stany niepokoju, lęku, depresja, nadmierna drażliwość
bezsenność, roztargnienie, problemy z pamięcią
zaburzenia w trawieniu i we wchłanianiu składników odżywczych, niedożywienie, biegunka, zmniejszony apetyt, obniżona masa ciała
stany zapalne języka oraz błony śluzowej warg,  bóle głowy , kołatanie serca, przedwczesna siwizna
u dzieci i młodzieży zahamowanie wzrostu.
więc w sumie jest bardzo potrzebny

----------


## ania_inofolic

Powiedziałabym nawet, że jest niezbędny w prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu. Tym bardziej, że to jedyny składnik który zmniejsza ryzyko wystąpienia wad cewy nerwowej u płodu. Pamiętajmy jednak, że cewa nerwowa rozwija się w pierwszym miesiącu ciąży. Suplementację kwasem musimy więc zacząć sporo wcześniej, najlepiej na 3 miesiące przed poczęciem dziecka. W końcu potrzeba czasu na pokrycie niedoborów.

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Landryna

Rozumiem, że Inofolic, który masz w podpisie zawiera w sobie kwas foliowy ?

----------


## ania_inofolic

Tak, ten suplement zawiera zarówno myo-inozytol (2g), jak i kwas foliowy (0,2mg).

Pozdrawiam.
Ania,
doradca online Inofolic.

----------


## Kepnerka

Stosowałam w trakcie ciąży i teraz wszystko jest w porządku, więc polecam  :Smile: 
1 tabletka Foliku zawiera 0,4 mg kwasu foliowego.

----------


## Suzzi

Chętnie poznam opinię na temat Foliku, poleciła mi dziś moja ginekolog do brania w trakcie starań, czy to dobry wybór?

----------


## rosalinda

To w sumie kłopot samemu ocenić bo nie widać gołym okiem efektów, ale folik jest chyba najpopularniejszy.

----------


## Suzzi

Dzięki, chodziło mi bardziej o to czy nie ma jakiś skutków ubocznych? ile kosztuje itp.

----------


## Kepnerka

Nadmiar kwasu foliowego wydalany jest z moczem, więc nie mozna przedawkować  no i skutków ubocznych żadnych nie powinno być. Bierze się 1 tabletke dziennie. W 1 opakowaniu Folika jest 90 tabletek - koszt ok 15zł.

----------


## Suzzi

> Nadmiar kwasu foliowego wydalany jest z moczem, więc nie mozna przedawkować  no i skutków ubocznych żadnych nie powinno być. Bierze się 1 tabletke dziennie. W 1 opakowaniu Folika jest 90 tabletek - koszt ok 15zł.


Bardzo dziękuję za kompleksową informację. Folik jest najczęściej polecany przez ginekologów, więc chyba właśnie na ten kwas się zdecyduję.

----------


## Kepnerka

> Bardzo dziękuję za kompleksową informację. Folik jest najczęściej polecany przez ginekologów, więc chyba właśnie na ten kwas się zdecyduję.


Bardzo proszę  :Smile:  Ja przyjmowałam Folik, większość moich ciężarnych - już teraz mam zdrowych dzieciaczków też  :Smile:  Polecam za siebie i koleżanki  :Smile:

----------


## ewula23

I mój ginekolog polecił mi własnie folik jeśli chodzi o kwas foliowy, a to bardzo dobry specjalista, wiec mu ufam  :Smile:

----------


## zuzulenka

Mi akurat pani w aptece zaproponowala folik - najczesciej kupowany i niedrogi. A jak zobaczylam ceny roznych suplementow to mi oczy z orbit wyszly, tylko pytanie czy ja tego wszystkego na pewno potrzebuje... na kolejniej wizycie skonsultuje sie z moim ginekologiem i poprosze o komplet badan, a poki co biore sam kwas foliowy.

----------


## shati

No i wystarczy, w sumie nie możemy dopuścić do jego braków w organizmie  jeśli nam zdrowie dziecka leży na sercu.

----------


## Kicia_

No to wystarczy 1 tabletka foliku dziennie i wtedy powinniśmy mieć odpowiedni poziom kwasu foliowego w organiźmie. Zawsze można wykonać badania z krwi aby się upewnić czy ten poziom jest odpowiedni - kosztują ok 20-30zł.

----------


## Suzzi

melduję się szczęśliwie zafasolkowana, jednak przydało się przyjmowanie kwasu, bo jakoś spokojniejsza byłam

----------


## serwoja

Myślę, że badania są zbędne i mozna brać kwas foliowy non stop, ale ten w formie leku, a nie suplementu.

----------


## neni

Kwas foliowy w formie leku wchłania się w całości, więc lepiej postawić na folik i być pewnym, że skutecznie uchroni od wad wrodzonych

----------


## krysti

Dlatego ja biorę folik i mój lekarz od zawsze mi go polecał zarówno w pierwszej jak i w drugiej ciąży.

----------


## astraa

Mnie tez polecał ten lek. Biorę go już trzy miesiące i nie zamierzam przerywać. Chciałabym do końca ciąży go brać bo dobrze po nim się czuję, ale muszę zapytać czy można tak długo łykać folik

----------


## gabiiiik

Możesz brać spokojnie. Kwas foliowy jest bardzo nam potrzebny i chroni od chorób, jest też łatwo tolerowany i w większości przypadków nie powoduje żadnego skutku ubocznego.

----------


## roxsi

Latwo przyswajalny jest ten w formie leku, i o tym trzeba pamiętać przy wyborze kwasu foliowego.

----------


## ewelwerr

Folik tak jak piszecie - zarejestrowany jako lek, więc też monitorowany pod względem jakości. Ja go biorę i jestem spokojna.

----------


## Kepnerka

Ja planuję kolejna ciąże, wiec w kwas foliowy wypsażyłam sie juz dawno i biorę od ponad 2 miesięcy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja go zaczęłam brać jak tylko lekarz wypisał mi pigułki antykoncepcyjne. Zalecił mi wówczas kwas foliowy bo pigułki zaburzają jego wchłanianie z pozywienia, więc warto już w tym czasie uzupełniać braki kwasu foliwego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kwasu foliowego,   nie może zabraknąć maluchowi, już w okresie zarodkowym, gdyż jest on niezbędny do budowy cewy nerwowej, która zaczyna się rozwijać niedługo po zapłodnieniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kwas foliowy to jeden z najbardziej bezpiecznych składników, jakie może przyjmować kobieta w trakcie starań o ciążę.   Niestety, nie możemy dostarczyć go wraz z pożywieniem. Większość folianów ginie podczas obróbki termicznej, a pozostałe są słabo wchłaniane przez organizm. Dlatego tak ważna jest odpowiednia suplementacja folikiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od początku ciąży przyjmę folik w dawce 0,4 mg raz na dobę po posiłku przed i w czasie ciąży, ale ostatnio wpadła mi w oko informacja, że powinno się przyjmować go non stop

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kobiety, które wcześniej urodziły dziecko z wadą wrodzoną, powinny   zażywać większe dawki folika na dobę. Wiele ciąż nie jest jednak planowanych, a dieta przyszłych matek nie zawsze zapewnia odpowiednią ilość kwasu foliowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No dlatego najlepiej już przed ciążą zacząć brać witaminy. I to nie tylko kwas foliowy, ale też kwasy DHA, które mają duży wpływ na rozwój mózgu i wzroku. Oprócz tego PTG zaleca jeszcze witaminę D, magnez i jod. Ja brałam mama dha premium, ma to wszystko w składzie w odpowiednich dawkach dla kobiet w ciąży.

----------

